# My participation



## james.w (Oct 24, 2011)

I will be taking a break from participating in the forum. I will remain a moderator (if ok with Josh) and still check and respond to PMs if you would like to talk to me or ask questions. I just feel the forums are becoming a mess and there are too many "experts" and nobody wants to take useful advice. 

-James


----------

